# Camouflage Wedding bands and Rings!



## Hickory Creek Stalker

Very Cool.


----------



## archergurl07

Those are really cool .... that look awesome!!


----------



## msgobblergetter

Can a person send in there existing gold band and have it camoflaged? If so, what is the charge for that service? Thanks.


----------



## NWHydroprint

Yes, we can do your band as long as there are no stones in it. Cost is $25 for dipping. Let me know if you have any other questions. 
Tammy


----------



## tnts79

Just don't drop it in the woods!:wink:


----------



## NWHydroprint

Yes, we do not warranty against "lost in the woods rings". LOL


----------



## queenie3232

thats really neat!


----------



## atomic archer

Very cool, do you dip in your wood grain look too? I would think the burled wood would look really nice on a ring.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Those look awsome....:wink:


----------



## tothewoodz

Okay Tammy those are cool. I am going to have my dad look at these. My family has a Jewelry store in Oklahoma. How long does it take for you to do one, and does it matter what kind of metal the ring is?
Thanks, 
Lana


----------



## DeeS

Tammy, those are sweeeeet looking rings!!! :thumb: I will have to go and get just a plain ole gold/silver band and have ya dip it for me, even tho I am not married or anything, I think it would be a great right hand ring or a thumb ring too. 

Dee


----------



## Bfreeland

*lol*

from jeff foxworthy-- if your wedding band is the same color as your compound bow-- you might be a ******* :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## NWHydroprint

And proud of it! LOL If any one has any questions, please do not hesistate to email, pm or call! 
Thank you!
Tammy


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Just visited your site - very cool looking stuff!! I ordered one of your already done rings to wear as a middle finger ring since my wedding set is full of diamonds. I think the rings are cool enough to wear for whatever reason, men and women alike. I can't wait to get it!!! I may be sending you a bunch of customers too. I manage a convenience store in small town Missouri and many of my customers are hunters - both married and unmarried - and I plan to show it off! What a great idea for hunters or anyone who likes a unique piece of jewelry! Good Luck!!!!

Have you done any testing on dipping arrows? Does the process add weight to the item? My current arrows are plain black with neon red and white blazer vanes - would be cool to have them camo'd....'course this would make them pretty hard to find after a pass through shot.....:wink:


----------



## NWHydroprint

Dragon,
Your ring is already in the mail! Thanks for the order. PM me for Wholesale ring info.  
As for the arrows, I am dipping some of my own for the season. I will let you know if the painting adds any weight, but I imagine it will not be significant enough to notice. We cannot dip the fletchings as they are too flexible, but we can do the shaft, so maybe we can still have a chance at finding them later. 
Tammy


----------



## atomic archer

If the arrows work out, how much do you think you'd charge to dip? I'd love to have some unique arrows and wraps only cover so much. I wonder how they'd hold up to target wear and tear, or if it would be better to only cover a portion of it. I'd be interested to see how it all works out!


----------



## NWHydroprint

Atomic Archer,
I would recommend only covering part of the arrow, leaving the fletching end like it is. Cost would probably depend on quantities dipped. A dozen arrow would probably run about $3 - $4 an arrow. The finish would be as durable as the camo on your bow. (if your bow is dipped by us, the finish is very durable). The clear coats we use are high grade made especially for us by a company in the US. We take pride in the longevitiy of our finishes.  toot toot. 
Thanks, Tammy


----------



## imadragonkeeper

Tammy, 
Got the ring today - light speed!! It looks great and I can't wait to show it off to my fellow hunters and huntresses 

Let me know how you make out with the arrows as I am now down to only 3 and I have only 4 weeks until season opens so I will have to get some more. I would love to have them dipped if I can swing it, I think they would look awesome!
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## cxturkeyslayer

*Tungsten Carbide Ring*

How durable is the camo dip? My husband works in a machine shop and his tungsten carbide ring doesn't have a scratch on it! Do you think the dip will stand up to wear and tear. Thanks!


----------



## NWHydroprint

The rings are very resistant to chemicals, scratches and dings, but I would definately not wear the ring if you are a mechanic. It is just easier to take the ring off if you are going to be banging around in an engine or something.
I tell my customers to treat the ring's finish like you would your car's finish. Also, this is the same process we use to coat guns, bows and automotive parts, so it is made to last. We have our clear coats made just for us so that our hydrographic process will outlast the part it's on. 
In addition, I will re-coat any ring I have sold, that may have been accidentally damaged, for only $20. 
On top of that, I offer a warranty against cracking, flaking and fading of the finish for 1 year. You will recieve all this info along with the ring too. 

I have camo rings on all my friends and family, I have yet to make one for myself, but all the rings are holding up well to rigorous activities of the summer. 

Tammy


----------



## mike&bonnie

Looks great~!


----------



## DeeS

Bump for atomic archer!! :wink:


----------



## redneckarcher29

Could you do a camo ring with purple in the background insted of pink?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

As im not a ******* i'd prefer to get married on a tropical beach etc etc but im sure there are people out there that would do that.

But you have a creative spirit. Neat job.


----------



## atomic archer

When dipping bow parts, can you get a pattern in a different color? I don't mind a small pattern, but would like to get a few items in purple.


----------



## NWHydroprint

Yes, we can change base color to whatever you prefer. Pink is just one our most popular, but certainly any color can be done. The nice thing about hydrographic dipping is the extensive customization that is possible. We like to go out of our way for customers to experiment and find something unique and just what they are looking for. Rings are no exception. 
Contact me with any questions, etc. 
Here are some rings I have done lately.
Thanks, Tammy


----------



## La. HUNTER

That is the coolest thing I've ever seen!:rock:


----------



## MadArcher

can i buy the ring from you as well like a standard wedding band. the wife and i was just talking about this the otherday after seeing the womens ring on army wifes. 

if so how much.

thanks
madarcher


----------



## NWHydroprint

Yes, I have the plain camo band as well as the armywives style ring on my other website www.CamoRing.com 
I have not yet posted the bands with the CZ (cubic zirconia, just in case you did not know) on the site yet. Just email me what you are looking for.
Tammy


----------



## MoNofletch

My wife would KILL me!! :wink:


----------



## KimShaw1106

Tammy just so you know hubby and I love the rings and I am thinking of getting them for a surprise for him...also I recommended your site to my outdoorwoman email loop..I have to pass it on..I should even send to my archery shope that I go to and he can post it as well to others..I think those are the coolest...


----------



## hkymoose

Holy potatoes! A camo engagement ring?! Awesome! If I ever get married I know what I want!:wink:

That is a very cool idea!


----------



## atomic archer

We're definitely going with you all to do our bows! Just waiting 'til it gets a bit colder and we won't be shooting as much.....to hard to give them up now!!



Do you have more patterns than are on the website and how can you view them? Also, what base colors can you get put on under the prints, and does that cost more?


----------



## mariah p

My husband and I each have an extra wedding band that I just sent in. I wear my extra one when I deploy so I don't loose or destroy my engraved one. I can't wait to get the new and improved dipped "extra" ring back!! I can almost bet that I will wear it more than I wear the "real" one (which is not at all right now)!! I am giving it to my husband as a Christmas gift. He will LOVE it!!


----------



## archery ham

That is neat. Good luck !!

Unfortunately, my job keeps me from wearing jewelry around machinery.


----------



## jconway-ky

*Awesome*

this is awesome im getting married in July and my fiancee and I are giving really deep thought about having you dip our rings.


----------



## SPARKS1

Hi there,

Wedding Ring Set include engagement ring and wedding ring as a set.

Nowadays, there isn't really much difference between wedding rings and bands.

Generally speaking, wedding band is plainer than wedding ring.
Discount code= 10OFF2 will give you 10% off.


----------



## camoprincess

Tammy ~ those are awesome. I will be getting a ring and getting it off to you soon I hope.


----------



## goodnottygy

My sons' wedding band is camo...wish they had them when I married!


----------



## Kris_T

Love it! Anybody out there willing to try a camo wedding dress? We've been talking for years about doing a black & camo wedding.


----------



## camoprincess

My daughter had a camo dress made for prom, it has a hunter orange sash and underlining. Really cute.


----------



## redneckarcher29

Can you get them dipped in Mossy Oak Camo?


----------



## CricketKiller

kmgwood said:


> Love it! Anybody out there willing to try a camo wedding dress? We've been talking for years about doing a black & camo wedding.


If you google Camo Wedding Dress you will find a few sites that make them. I thought about doing that for my wedding but my mom quickly shot that idea down! haha. I did find a company on ebay that makes camo garters and I think I'm going to get on of those so that way I can have some camo!


----------



## goofyswife2788

That is way to freaking cooooooolllllllllll


----------



## ~Tara~

Wow, I've never seen anything like that before-interesting ☺


----------



## FarmGirl7

camoprincess said:


> My daughter had a camo dress made for prom, it has a hunter orange sash and underlining. Really cute.


haha!That's awesome!


----------



## LShipley526

Love the idea, wouldnt mind having one myself!


----------



## Mary-Kaitlyn

*awesome!*

Those are so cool! My fiance would love something like that.. We have already bought my engagement and wedding ring but we haven't gotten his yet.. I'll have to show him your site. 

Have you ever tried doing any other kind of jewelry besides rings? I think a bangle or necklace would look awesome!


----------



## david.carroll01

Where can I find a camouflage wedding band?
I am getting married in August and outside wedding. We are having a camo wedding. I need some help. The men will be wearing camo pants and the girls are wearing tan dresses and not sure on the dresses yet.. i need some ideas on decorations and what kind of dresses for the girls to wear. Any ideas will be helpful.


----------



## NWHydroprint

david.carroll01 said:


> Where can I find a camouflage wedding band?
> I am getting married in August and outside wedding. We are having a camo wedding. I need some help. The men will be wearing camo pants and the girls are wearing tan dresses and not sure on the dresses yet.. i need some ideas on decorations and what kind of dresses for the girls to wear. Any ideas will be helpful.


Just go to http://www.CamoRing.com to see all our ring designs. We custom coat each ring individually. We even have Camo Toasting Flutes, Camo Serving sets and Camo Sign-in Pen set. All to be able to customize your wedding theme. I know there are alot of places online that have other camo items such as wedding gowns, decorations, etc. Let Google be your guide. Good Luck!
Tammy


----------



## michaelharris

Hi guys,

lol.......!it's really cool.


Thanks

Regards
Michael Harris


----------



## michaelharris

Hi guys,

I m thinking about that for doing something like that.



Thanks


Regards
Michael Harris


----------



## RocksgirL

*Camo Wedding*



david.carroll01 said:


> Where can I find a camouflage wedding band?
> I am getting married in August and outside wedding. We are having a camo wedding. I need some help. The men will be wearing camo pants and the girls are wearing tan dresses and not sure on the dresses yet.. i need some ideas on decorations and what kind of dresses for the girls to wear. Any ideas will be helpful.





kmgwood said:


> Love it! Anybody out there willing to try a camo wedding dress? We've been talking for years about doing a black & camo wedding.


I would LOVE to have a camo wedding as well! I think it would be awesome... 
Heres a link with super cute dresses.. simplyformal.com, in the camo section of course!

The more I look at 'em, the more I want one!


----------

